# اول دولة عربية تصنع عنفات ريحية



## solarpower (8 يونيو 2009)

انا فني اعمل مع مهندس طاقة منذ20 عاما نصنع عنفات ريحية من استطاعة 12vالى50kwوانا جاهز لاي خدمة او استفسار ونعمل ايضا في مجال الطاقة الشمسية \توليد كهرباء\


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 يونيو 2009)

هذا شيء عظيم يا أخي ، دلونا على مكانكم وكيف يمكن الاتصال بكم لنأخذ منكم بعض التفاصيل ....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 يونيو 2009)

وياريت تفهمنا الإنتاج من أي استطاعات ، ونوعية التيار الناتج ....


----------



## solarpower (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي عصام شكرا لاهتمامك وعنواننا هو دمشق- سورية وايميلي موجود بادارة الموقع لااعرف اذا كان بامكاني كتابته ......اما بالنسبة لاستطاعة نحن نصنع حاليا عنفات باستطاعة 35kwوهو مخصص لضخ المياه الجوفية عبر مضخة غاطسة ولا يحتاج الى مدخرات ونوع التيار متناوب تريفاز ونحن بحاجة الى مندوبين تسويق في الدول العربية


----------



## fastmada (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ solar power
موضوعك مهم بالنسبة لى لانة موضوع رسالة الماجستير بتاعى وهى wind turbine
اريد معرفة كيفية التصميم لو فى الامكان ممكن تعرفنى 
ولك فائق الاحترام


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يونيو 2009)

سأتصل بك بسرعة وضروري لبيع هذه المنتجات في السعودية وفي سوريا ..........
اتصل بي : رقم الهاتف : ----------------

- *تجنب الإشارة إلى أي وسيلة اتصال في المواضيع أو المشاركات و التعليقات ، كعنوان البريد الإلكتروني أو رقم الهاتف...الخ *


----------



## ابو توفيق (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يرجى بيان مكان تواجد شركتكم بدمشق او اية معلومات يمكننا من التواصل معكم 
الموضوع مهم جدا ومطلوب جدا


----------



## solarpower (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته سأتصل بك اخي ابو توفيق الجمعة او السبت بأذن الله وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## ابو توفيق (26 يونيو 2009)

الاخ solarpower
اشكرك على الايجاب وانتظر التواصل معك
مع امنياتي بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## solarpower (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....الاخ صلاح اليمن يسعدني مشاركتك واعلمك ان سعر العنفة ضمن المنطقة الجنوبية في سورية 28000$ مع النقل والتركيب


----------



## مخترع حالم (10 يوليو 2009)

*الرياح في العراق*

السلام عليكم
الى الاخ سولار باور لقد اطلعت على موضوعك ولقد اعجبني وان الموضوع من الناحية العملية ناجح في العراق لو تكرمت اود ان اعرف عنوان شركتكم في سوريا وهل بالامكان الحصول على وكالة لشركتكم هنا وما هي الشروط اللازمة مع الشكر والتقدير انتظر ردك .


----------



## solarpower (11 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الكريم شكرا لمشاركتك الرجاء اذا كنت موجود في دمشق هاتفني كي اتعرف عليك ونتكلم بالتفاصيل وان لم تكن موجود في دمشق راسلني على ايميلي الخاص وشكرا


----------



## مخترع حالم (11 يوليو 2009)

*الى الاخ سولار باور*

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على ردك الجميل انا الان في العراق ولكن اخي موجود في سوريا ولا استطيع ان اعطيك الرقم او الايميل لقوانيين المنتدى لو تكرمت ان ترسلي ايميلك لاني لا اعرف كيفية ارسال رسالة خاصة لك لجهلي في المنتديات ودوختها مع الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (13 يوليو 2009)

solarpower قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....الاخ صلاح اليمن يسعدني مشاركتك واعلمك ان سعر العنفة ضمن المنطقة الجنوبية في سورية 28000$ مع النقل والتركيب


 

اخي نحن من اشد المهتمين في هذا المجال ولكن انت ماوضحت كيفيت العنفة هذة وماهي ملحقاتها 
وكم تولد كهرباء ..
عزيزي .. اريد منك نفصيل حول الموضوع اعلاة متظمن .. المحركات توليد الطاقة بواسطة الرياح
كم اقصى kva عندكم وكيف اعرف سرعة الرياح عندي وهل توجد لديكم كابلات خاصة ..
فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## solarpower (13 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الكريم شكرا لاهتمامك بالنسبة للعنفة التي نصنعها حاليا استطاعتها35kw وقطر دورانها 13م وهي مخصصة لضخ المياه ويمكن الاستفادة منها بالانارة. وملحق معها لوحة تحكم اذ انها تعمل اتوماتيكيا اما بدء العنفة بتوليد الكهرباء يتم عند سرعة رياح منخفضة 5-6م\ثا وتحصل على استطاعتها الاسمية اي 35kwعند 9م\ثا اما بالنسبة لسرعة الرياح فيمكننا حسابها باجهزة قياس وبرامج كمبيوتر متخصصة ....الاخ الكريم لمزيد من المعلومات راسلني على ايميلي الخاص ...وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## سنان محمود (18 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم solarpower هل قطع المنظومة التي تتكلم عنها مصنعة محليا" عندكم ام قمتم بتجميع اجزائها ؟ احييك على هذا العمل ,لماذا لم نسمع من قبل ان جهات عربية تملك القدرة والامكانية في هذا المجال المهم ؟
انا احملك جزء من اللوم لتقصيرك في الاعلان عن مثل هكذا امكانيات لتعم الفائدة الجميع .
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## solarpower (24 يوليو 2009)

الاخ سنان شكرا جزيلا على مشاركتك واحب ان اعلمك ان جميع قطع العنفة تصنيع محلي عدا المولد وعلبة السرعة لانها متوفرة بكثرة عندنا ولو تكون غير موجودة لقمنا بتصنيعها مادامت الهمة والطموح موجودين ولله الحمد اما بالنسبة لعدم سماعك بها منذ زمن بسبب ان الديزل كان رخيص الثمن واليوم اصبح غالي الثمن مما حول الانظار علينا....وشكرا لك


----------



## سنان محمود (27 يوليو 2009)

تحية اليكم وقد بعثتم جذوة الامل فينا بأمكانياتنا العربية الذاتية دون الاعتماد على موسسة رسمية او شركة اجنبية وهذه دعوة الى جميع الاخوة الزملاء (العراقيين خاصة وانا منهم ) بالاعتماد على النفس وعدم اليأس لتحقيق افكارنا التي لاتزال تؤرق منامنا لكي تولد على شكل مادي يستفاد منها الداني والبعيد ولكي لايضل العلم مجرد اوراق تُقرأ وتُنسى ولاتتحول الى شيئ ملموس ومحسوس من قبل محتمعاتنا . 
اخي solarpower لا زلت لا أرى أي صورة او مخطط او تفاصيل عن عملكم لكي نستطيع الاطلاع على انجازكم وتقييمه , تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سنان محمود (31 يوليو 2009)

اخي solarpower لا زلت لا أرى أي صورة او مخطط او تفاصيل عن عملكم لكي نستطيع الاطلاع على انجازكم وتقييمه , تقبل تحياتي ولازلنا ننتظركم


----------



## mohnd_572 (31 يوليو 2009)

العنفات الريحية ضرورة حتمية لكنها لا تصلح لكل البلاد العربية وكل المناطق واتوقع أن تستفاد بعض الدول من الطاقة الشمسية ليس للحصول على الماء الحار لكن لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية


----------



## mohnd_572 (31 يوليو 2009)

العنفات الريحية ضرورة حتمية لكنها لا تصلح لكل البلاد العربية وكل المناطق واتوقع أن تستفاد بعض الدول من الطاقة الشمسية ليس للحصول على الماء الحار لكن لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من خلال الخلايا الشمسية


----------



## سنان محمود (2 أغسطس 2009)

لازلنا ننتظرك يا اخي solarwind


----------



## solarpower (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لاهتمامك وبارك الله فيك الرجاء ان تبعث لي ايميلك كي ارسل لك ملف كامل عن عملنا مع الصور لانني احاول ارفاق ملفات من هذه النافذة ولكن للاسف لم استطيع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fastmada (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ solar power 
انا احاول الوصول اليك حيث انى مهندس مصرى اقوم بعمل الدراسات الازمة لصناعة تلك العنفات ارجو منك محاولة الاتصال بى وذلك لكونى 
احتاج بعض المعلومات عن الصناعة وقد يكون ايضا مجالا للتعامل سويا


----------



## سنان محمود (7 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز سأكتب لك عنواني البريدي ولكن اظن الاخوة المشرفين سيعمدون الى حجبه عملا " بسياسة المنتدى 
----------------------
لاضافة اي ملف او صورة فقط انقر خيار ( الانتقال الى الوضع المتطور ) ثم من خلال الزر الذي يمثل مشبك اوراق (في السطر الاول ) يمكنك ان ترفع ملفاتك بحسب الحجم المسموح 
ارجو ان توفق في وضع ملفاتك لتعم الفائدة الجميع 
تقبل تحياتي :20:


----------



## solarpower (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجوا ان تصلك هذه الصور المتواضعة وشكرا لاهتمامك ومتابعتك


----------



## سنان محمود (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز بارك الله بجهودكم والله يحق لنا ان نفتخر بكم وان تكونوا قدوة لكل من يسعى لتحقيق هدف نبيل ,و ارجو التفضل بسرد قصة نجاحكم عسى ان نتعلم منها شيا" 
وادعو الاخوة في المنتدى لبذل المزيد من الجهد ليحقق الجميع تطلعاتهم 
لقد قدمت لنا شحنة من العزم على متابعة وملاحقة احلامنا حتى تتحول الى واقع ملموس 
تحياتي لك


----------



## aimanham (10 أغسطس 2009)

تحيه 
نحتاج الى معلومات الاتصال 
الهاتف في سوريا و الايميل اذا ممكن


----------



## aimanham (10 أغسطس 2009)

ارغب بتركيب عنفه ريحيه لتشغيل مضخه غاطسه بقدره 2 حصان في حمص
كم الكلفه التقديريه؟ 



اذا تم وصل العنفه الريحيه مباشره مع مضخه ماء ميكانيكيه (مع العلم ان عمق الماء بحدود 100 م) الا تكون الكلفه اقل؟
هذا رقمي للتواصل --------------

يرجى عدم وضع أرقام التليفونات 
والآيميلات الخاصة

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## moen badawi (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
يرجى بيان مكان تواجد شركتكم بدمشق او اية معلومات يمكننا من التواصل معكم اتصل بي : رقم الهاتف -----------


_________________________________
 - *تجنب الإشارة إلى أي وسيلة اتصال في المواضيع أو المشاركات و التعليقات ، كعنوان البريد الإلكتروني أو رقم الهاتف...الخ *


----------



## الساحر (13 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن يا اخي تبعث العرض و المواصفات الفنية و شكراً.............


----------



## eng.m.a (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم مشكورين على هذا العمل 
ولكن ممكن بعض المعلومات عن سبب اعتماد العنفة بريشتين - مع أن المنتشر عالميا نظام ثلاث ريش 
ولم أدخل في تفاصيل العنفة لديكم وذلك أنني مبتدئ في هذا المجال 
الحصول على السرعة الاسمية عند 10 م/ثا ألا يمكن الحصول على السرعة الاسمية عند سرعات أقل علما أن المتوسط السنوي للسرعة في أغلب مناطق سوريا لايتجاوز 8 م/ثا
ولكم الشكر


----------



## solarpower (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الكريم لمعلوماتك نحن قمنا بتصنيع عنفات بثلاث ريش منذ14عاما وقمنا بتطويرها الى ريشتين استطاعتهما نفس استطاعة ثلاث ريش مع العلم انه يوجد انظمة عالمية بريشتين اما السرعة الاسمية عند سعة رياح 10م وليس عند متوسط 10م اذ تبلغ سرعة الرياح في سورية اكثر من 10م ولكن لكل منطقة طبيعتها


----------



## eng.m.a (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على التوضيح 
اذا سمحت أخي الكريم ممكن الحصول على تكلفة عنفة مع متمماتها والتركيب لضخ مياه جوفية على عمق 125متر وجريان ماء من الغاطسة لا يقل عن 2 انش في منطقة قريبة من دمشق
السبب أني أرغب اعداد مقارنة اقتصادية بين استخدام العنفات واستخدام المازوت
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## solarpower (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الكريم بالنسبة لسعر العنفة ليس هذا المهم الاهم ان تكون مجدية بالمنطقة التي تريد ان تركب بها .... اذا ممكن ان تبعث لي احداثيات المنطقة اذا امكن منgoogle erth فنحن نقدم خدمة دراسة موقع الزبون مجانا قبل البيع لاننا على معرفة بمتوسط سرعة الرياح بمعظم مناطق سورية ونزودك بتقرير حول الجدوى الاقتصادية للعنفة بمنطقتك ومقارنة بالديزل فهذه الخدمة من صلب عملنا ولا يكلفك ذلك الا زيارة قصيرة لنا كي نشرب كاسة شاي سويا واذا سررت بزيارتنا نتكلم بالتفاصيل وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 أغسطس 2009)

يوجد مضخات تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية مباشرة وبتيار مستمر، وطوال مدة النهار وبنفس الخصائص : عمق 125 وبغزارة 2,5 متر مكعب في الساعة ............ وطبعاً عند التركيب لأعماق أقل تكون الغزارة أكبر 
فالغزارة العظمى 5,5 متر مكعب في الساعة على عمق 40 متر


----------



## solarpower (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي عصام شكرا على هذه المعلومة ولكن كما تعرف حضرتك بان الطاقة الشمسية كلفتها الى الان عالية جدا ونحن من خلال جولات ميدانية على المزارعين تبين لنا ان اكثرهم بحاجة الى غاطسة 25hp ومافوق وغزارة 18م\سا وما فوق الامر المهم الذي اردت التحدث به معك تجده على رسائلك الخاصة وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 أغسطس 2009)

solarpower قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي عصام شكرا على هذه المعلومة ولكن كما تعرف حضرتك بان الطاقة الشمسية كلفتها الى الان عالية جدا ونحن من خلال جولات ميدانية على المزارعين تبين لنا ان اكثرهم بحاجة الى غاطسة 25hp ومافوق وغزارة 18م\سا وما فوق الامر المهم الذي اردت التحدث به معك تجده على رسائلك الخاصة وتقبل تحياتي


 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات 
والجهود التي تثلج الصدر

بارك الله فيك اخي solarpower

وإلى المزيد من التطور ، وفقك الله لما فيه الخير وسدد خطاك .​


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## mysoulstwin (21 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز لم تكتبوا ما فيه الكفاية عن الموضوع وكيفية الاتصال انا مهتم بالموضوع من الاردن
عماد القرعان


----------



## الساحر (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليك اخي العزيز:::::::::::::::::


----------



## solarpower (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....اخي الكريم عماد شكرا لاهتمامك ولكن يبدو انك لم تقرأ كل المشاركات وخصوصا المشاركة رقم(26) والمرفقات الثلاثة التي تتضمنها اتمنى منكك قرائتها ومراسلتي وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## solarpower (22 أغسطس 2009)

solarpower قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....الاخ صلاح اليمن يسعدني مشاركتك واعلمك ان سعر العنفة ضمن المنطقة الجنوبية في سورية 32000$ مع النقل والتركيب تصحيحا لما ورد


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وشكراً على الموضوع.كل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## الساحر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بخصوص الشراء عن طريق البنك ( في سوريا )
عزيزي آسف على التأخير لهذه الدرجة : ولكن السبب هو إدارة البنك : 
أخيراً ، اقتنعت الإدراة وقررت أن تكون العمليات الشرائية عن طريق كل فرع على أن يكون الطرف الثالث هو نحن ( كشركة موردة للتجهيزات المطلوبة ....
بمعنى : كل شخص يتقدم لفرعه بطلب تمويله لشراء البضاعة ( التجهيزات اللازمة : مثل المروحة ) مرفقاً بفاتورة موقعة من قبلنا ، وبعد موافقة البنك على تقديم القرض له يبدأ التنفيذ عن طريق دفع المبلغ المخصص إلينا من البنك ثم يقوم البنك بإجراءاته الخاصة مع المقترض وفق سياسة البنك .... وكل فرع مسؤول عن إقراض الزبون الذي يوافق عليه .....لأن لكل فرع خصوصيته و استقلاله ( صلاحيته ومسؤوليته ) من هذه الناحية ، وكل ذلك بإشراف الإدارة العامة .......
نحن جاهزون للبدء ، والله الموفق لما فيه الخير للجميع ...............


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 أكتوبر 2009)

طبعاً يمكننا تقديم أي نوع من التجهيزات المتعلقة بالطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ...............

مثلاً : تجهيزات استرجاع الطاقة الحرارية والميكانيكية المهدورة في توليد الكهرباء وفي التكييف وفي التسخين ،وأيضاً التجهيزات الصناعية التي تساهم في الحد من استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية التقليدية.


----------



## سنان محمود (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اود ان اضيف تحياتي واماني بالتوفيق , فقط , الله معاكم


----------



## solarpower (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لتشجيعك اخي سنان


----------



## عيدميلاد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم نشكرك على هذا الموضوع المهم وانا الى فترة وانا ابحث فى هذا الموضوع 
واود شراء مروحة وذلك لارتفاع اسعار الوقود وانا اسكن فى اليمن 
ولاكن عندي كم سوال:
1-هل تقوموا بيصالها وتركيبها +ضمان
2-بنسبة لصيانة سواء كانت سنوية او عند عطب ما.
3-هل توجد احجام مختلفة مثل قدرة 15 كيلووات لاني لن احتاج اكثر من ذلك
4-ارجو توضيح الاسعار اذا كانت هناك مقاسات مختلفة
واجو سرعة الرد لاني مهتم جدا بالموضوع.
4-


----------



## solarpower (4 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اولا بالنسبة للاستطاعات الموجودة حاليا 35kw وهي تشغل مضخة غاطسة 30حصان وقريبا جدا باذن الله تعالى 75kw لتشغيل غاطسة 50-60 حصان اما سعر العنفة 35kw هو 33000$ ارض المعمل ونحن نركب ونشغل ونراقب العنفة في سوريا اما اجرة النقل والتركيب على عاتق الزبون بالنسبة للصيانة والضمان هو لمدة عام من تاريخ التشغيل وتتضمن اخطاء سوء التصنيع اما الصيانة الدورية بعد العام فهي على عاتق الزبون وهي باذن الله لاتحتاج الى صيانة وللعلم نحن اسميناها العنفة الشعبية لبساطتها وقلة التعقيدات فيها ويمكنك زيارتنا لترى بنفسك .........وتقبل فائق الاحترام


----------



## باسيم (10 يناير 2010)

هذا العمل مطلوب في المناطق الريفية والصحراوية حيث سرعة الرياح مناسبة وبدون كلفة


----------



## سعد صادق نصيف (2 يوليو 2010)

*ياريت أخي تزويدي بمعلومات مهمة حول استخدام الرياح وشكرا*

:75:


مخترع حالم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الى الاخ سولار باور لقد اطلعت على موضوعك ولقد اعجبني وان الموضوع من الناحية العملية ناجح في العراق لو تكرمت اود ان اعرف عنوان شركتكم في سوريا وهل بالامكان الحصول على وكالة لشركتكم هنا وما هي الشروط اللازمة مع الشكر والتقدير انتظر ردك .


 :75:


----------



## سعد صادق نصيف (2 يوليو 2010)

*مرحبة أخي ياريت تزويدي بمعلومات مهمة حول استخدام الرياح لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية*



solarpower قال:


> الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اولا بالنسبة للاستطاعات الموجودة حاليا 35kw وهي تشغل مضخة غاطسة 30حصان وقريبا جدا باذن الله تعالى 75kw لتشغيل غاطسة 50-60 حصان اما سعر العنفة 35kw هو 33000$ ارض المعمل ونحن نركب ونشغل ونراقب العنفة في سوريا اما اجرة النقل والتركيب على عاتق الزبون بالنسبة للصيانة والضمان هو لمدة عام من تاريخ التشغيل وتتضمن اخطاء سوء التصنيع اما الصيانة الدورية بعد العام فهي على عاتق الزبون وهي باذن الله لاتحتاج الى صيانة وللعلم نحن اسميناها العنفة الشعبية لبساطتها وقلة التعقيدات فيها ويمكنك زيارتنا لترى بنفسك .........وتقبل فائق الاحترام


أخي العزيز موضوع استخدام الرياح لتوليد الطاقة مهم - أرجو تزويدي بمعلومات مهمة جوهرية [email protected]وشكرا


----------



## الراضي (4 يوليو 2010)

هل بالامكان اعطاء تفاصيل اكثر حول قدرات التوليد والاسعار وهل بالامكان استخدامها للاغراض المنزلية والصناعية


----------



## solarpower (5 يوليو 2010)

الاخ سعد شكرا لاهتمامك والحديث عن طاقة الرياح طويل جدا ارجوا تشريفك الى الشركة لنتحدث على راحتنا ....رقم جوالي 0988297989


----------



## دلوفان69 (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا من سوريا من محافظة الحسكة اعمل بالزراعة منذ فترة طويلة ابا عن جد كما يقولون
ما دفعني للمداخلة خبرتي في مجال استخراج الماء حتى لاعماق 40-150 احيانا وبغزارة اكثر من 20م مكعب في الدقيقة ولكن عن طريف المضخات العامودية واللتي تدار عن طريق ربطها مع محرك الديزل مباشرة بعد التنسيق بين دورات المحرك والمضخة عن طريق التلاعب بأقطار البكرات في كلا الجانبين دون القيام بأي عمليات توليد للكهرباء فبالنسبة للعنفات اللتي ارفقها الاخ صاحب الموضوع 
ارى من الافضل ربطها مع المضخة العامودية دون تحويل طاقتها الى طاقة كهربائية للاسباب التالية
1-توفير سعر المولدة والاجهزة اللازمة للتنظيم الكهرباء والخ
2-توفير سعر الغاطسة اللتي غالبا تكون عالية جدا وخاصة اذا كانت من الانواع الاوربية الجيدة
3-عدم حاجتها لسرعة دوران عالية ومنظمة فالمضخة العامودية الميكانيكية مردودها متناسب طردا 
مع سرعة دورانها يعني بصراحة توفر الكثير الاموال اللازمة للفلاح 
واخيرا اطلب من ادراة المنتدى الكريم السماح للاخ لصاحب الموضوع بوضع ولو رقم هاتف للتواصل
لاهمية الموضوع والمصلحة العامة والا سيبقى الموضوع حبرا على الورق كما يقولون
واخيرا شكرا للجميع ومع المزيد من المحاولات في مجال الطاقة النظيفة


----------



## Omer kalil (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخ solar power
موضوعك مهم بالنسبة لى لانة محتاجين مثل هذه المنظومات في العراق انا الدكتور عمر الجبوري وارجو الاتصال على الايمييل [email protected]


----------



## Omer kalil (8 يوليو 2010)

الاخ العزيز solarpower كم يبلغ مسعر منظومة الطاقة ال ريحية استطاعة 35 kw


----------



## Omer kalil (8 يوليو 2010)

اين مكان شركتكم في سوريا لكي نتمكن من زيارتها ارجو الرد السريع لكي نزورها خلال فترة العطلة الصيفية


----------



## solarpower (9 يوليو 2010)

اخي عمر شكرا لاهتمامك عنواني سوريا-دمشق جوال 0988297989


----------



## علي_عراق (9 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------



## Martian (26 أكتوبر 2010)

والله شي بيرفع الراس

الله يعطيكم العافية

وأنا اتصلت لأسألكم بالشركة بس قالولي مسافر
ترجع بالسلامة انشالله


----------



## zaidechina (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هل تقصد بالعنافات مراوح لرفع الماء ؟


----------



## فاتح مجد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

فرجينا صور ابداعاتك يا أرنوب 
وأنا باخد منك عنفات لحمص بس فرجينا


----------



## solarpower (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم شكرا لاهتمامك واذا اردت ان ترى صورا عن الموضوع فهي موجودة بالمشاركة رقم 26 منذ اكثر من عام


----------



## the king asad (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا م solar وفعلا حاجه تشرف


----------



## xsyrian (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع , بارك الله بجهودكم الطيبة , أنا لدي اختراع لعنفة رياح جديدة كليا ً وتختلف عن الطريقة التقليدية للعنفات , وتعطي قدرة أعلى من العنفة التقليدية وبنفس التكلفة , وأنا موجود في سويسرا حاليا ً وبعد تسجيل الاختراع سأعطيكم حق تصنيع العنفة مجانا ً لكم ولكل من يريد من الإخوة ضمن الدول الإسلامية فقط .
أرجو التوفيق للجميع
أبو حمزة


----------



## sameerkounbar (23 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ الكريم ارجو ارسال اخر تطورات صناعتكم والاسعار واصلة لمصر مع العلم ان العنفات المطلوبة لتشغيل ابار بعمق لا يقل عن 200 متر شكرا جزيلا


----------

